# Milltek Sport Restock Has Arrived at Griffin Motorwerke



## [email protected] (Jun 14, 2016)

Hey everyone!

This month’s container arrived here at Griffin Motorwerke earlier this week. We currently have systems in stock and ready to ship. Please contact your local Milltek dealer/ Installer or check us out at http://www.G-Werke.com for more details.

Also, be sure to watch out for us at Waterfest next month as we will be Representing Milltek Sport at their booth.


----------

